# F.E.A.R. Installationsprobleme



## Conti (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute die FEAR-Triology gekauft. Ich kann jedoch keinen Teil davon installieren. Der Setup beginnt zu laden und dann kommt folgender Fehler:

Fehlernummer: 0x80040702
Beschreibung: DLL konnte nicht geladen werden.: installutil

Setup wird jetzt beendet.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, was ich jetzt machen kann/muss, damit die Installation weitergeht?!

Viele Dank vorab!!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2014)

Schwer zu sagen, aber: sind alle Deine Treiber für den PC aktuell? Schalt auch mal den Virenscanner ab, ob der vlt schuld ist


----------



## Conti (25. Juli 2014)

Treiber sind aktuell. Auch mit deaktivierten Virenscanner und Firewall geht es nicht!


----------



## svd (25. Juli 2014)

Such mal nach dem "FEAR Install Fix". Vlt. kann dir der helfen.


----------



## Conti (25. Juli 2014)

Danke! Ich probiere es gerade und es sieht gut aus....! Erstmal abwarten!


----------



## Conti (25. Juli 2014)

Super hat geklappt! VIELEN DANK!


----------



## svd (25. Juli 2014)

Gern geschehen. Da müssen fast alle mit der geschachtelten Version von FEAR und modernerem OS vorbei.


----------

